# Conflicted



## headazed (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok so here goes. We've been together 6 years and have 4 kids(i'm 29 she's 35), and its been tough as we're both trying to finish university, and i have'nt been employed all the time so money was tight. Recently we moved and things we're still tense between us. I made a stupid move and ended it at the end of May.(To make matters worse it was the day after very passionate love making which i called a "mistake" and 2 months after giving birth). So i moved in with my parents for 2 months, and for the most part stayed away. 

So after the 2 months i start trying to come back, taking care of the kids and trying to talk, but she's extremely angry and won't even talk. Fast forward to Mid-October and she says she's found someone else and will never get back with me again, even if this person does'nt work out. So i beg for her back and say i'll never find another to love etc. I take her out and buy her gifts, and it just makes things worse like its driving her closer to this guy.

Over the course of the past 2 weeks things have gotten worse, police came over, childrens aid got involved, heated screaming matches. Finally she said for me to take all my stuff and leave her alone, that i'm depressing and i never made her happy and that she doesnt love me. I try and be nice still but all she does is stay angry.

So now they're in a sexual relationship and he's around my kids and this scumbag just comes over to nail her. I got fed up with her one day and said i don't want her after this guy, when really i just want my family back. 

She's been recently diagnosed with depression and anxiety disorder, and has a history of abuse from her dad when she was young.

I've tried to move on a bit, and give her space, but i still take the kids to school so i see her during the week. It hurts like nothing i've experienced before in my life just seeking some advice.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So you dump her in may and left her saying the relationship was over, and now you want her back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## headazed (Nov 6, 2011)

I know its going to sound crazy but i just did'nt feel like we were completely done. I never met anyone else to replace her i just left cause it felt like she was'nt there anymore, physically and mentally. I made sure finances were in order, although I was'nt the best of spouses and just reacted out of hurt. Now she's with someone else 6 months after giving birth to our kid and wants to marry and have this guys children? Obviously my first thought is she's saying these things to hurt me, but what if shes not?


----------

